# Xpro, so Dang cool



## cosmonaut (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow. Other than sluggish focus, which has improved, this camera and the lenses are bad a$$. Buy one you will be blown away at the IQ.......




They call it Bokeh by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr




Steak and Shake by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr







Lotto by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr




Tombstone by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr




Tires on a Post by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr


----------



## bhop (Feb 7, 2013)

I've had my X100 for about a year and a half, which has a similar, if not the same sensor.  It's impressive, but the autofocus does bother me... a lot.  I have been tempted to get an X-Pro1 for a while.. but am scared of the AF on a camera that expensive.  I think i'm gonna save and wait for the X-Pro2.. I'm sure it'll be a while, but it'll give me time to save cash.    Nice pics btw..


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 7, 2013)

You got some very nice sharp images there.


----------



## PagesPhotography (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, impressive images!


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 8, 2013)

bhop said:


> I've had my X100 for about a year and a half, which has a similar, if not the same sensor.  It's impressive, but the autofocus does bother me... a lot.  I have been tempted to get an X-Pro1 for a while.. but am scared of the AF on a camera that expensive.  I think i'm gonna save and wait for the X-Pro2.. I'm sure it'll be a while, but it'll give me time to save cash.    Nice pics btw..



 That probably is a wise choice. Though at times it focuses fine on the night scenes it struggles. I manually focused the cup shot as the camera was trying to grab the wrong focus point.


----------



## bwestern (Mar 23, 2013)

what lens are you using with the xpro 1? im looing to buy the xe1 soon
great photos


----------



## cgw (Apr 10, 2013)

Really thinking of ending my long-running affair with DSLRs and getting a XE-1. They're going for just over C$1200 with the 18-55 zoom here in Toronto. Hard to resist the form factor and stunning image quality if hyper-fast AF and high fps aren't priorities.


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 10, 2013)

cgw said:


> Really thinking of ending my long-running affair with DSLRs and getting a XE-1. They're going for just over C$1200 with the 18-55 zoom here in Toronto. Hard to resist the form factor and stunning image quality if hyper-fast AF and high fps aren't priorities.



I've been having the exact same thought.

Joe


----------



## sashbar (Aug 18, 2013)

Ysarex said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Really thinking of ending my long-running affair with DSLRs and getting a XE-1. They're going for just over C$1200 with the 18-55 zoom here in Toronto. Hard to resist the form factor and stunning image quality if hyper-fast AF and high fps aren't priorities.
> ...



+1


----------



## munecito (Aug 18, 2013)

cosmonaut said:


> Wow. Other than sluggish focus, which has improved, this camera and the lenses are bad a$$. Buy one you will be blown away at the IQ.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I miss waffle house and steak'n'shakes


----------



## Ilovemycam (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes, I have 4 of them but the AF is crap for street work. I wish Fuji made an affordable Leica knockoff that took the Leica glass.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 18, 2013)

Excellent quality for sure

I used to go to Alpharetta a lot for business.  The shot of Steak 'n Shake brings back memories, thanks.


----------



## Ryan0751 (Aug 20, 2013)

They are very nice cameras.  I have the X100s, it's impressive.  

I use the X100s when it's just impractical to take my 5D III, L glass and a small backpack.  It's refreshing to shoot with, though I love my 5D as well.  Different types of shooting.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 20, 2013)

bhop said:


> I've had my X100 for about a year and a half, which has a similar, if not the same sensor.  It's impressive, but the autofocus does bother me... a lot.  I have been tempted to get an X-Pro1 for a while.. but am scared of the AF on a camera that expensive.  I think i'm gonna save and wait for the X-Pro2.. I'm sure it'll be a while, but it'll give me time to save cash.    Nice pics btw..



How often do you worry about the auto focus on your M6 ?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 20, 2013)

Ilovemycam said:


> Yes, I have 4 of them but the AF is crap for street work. I wish Fuji made an affordable Leica knockoff that took the Leica glass.



Leica glass will fit on Xpro


----------

